# Intel(R)PRO/WIreless 3945ABG



## emosms (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking for a wireless device driver
/Intel(R)PRO/WIreless 3945ABG/

Found some linux version, not sure if it could work on freeBSD
_http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi_
Which kernel version is freeBSD 7.2 and is it comparable to the Linux kernel versions?

Best Regards


----------



## BobBilly5 (Jan 16, 2010)

It seems to be supported:
man wpi
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+8.0-RELEASE&format=html


----------



## emosms (Jan 16, 2010)

BobBilly5 said:
			
		

> It seems to be supported:
> man wpi
> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+8.0-RELEASE&format=html


How did u get that wpi corresponds to this adapter...
still cannot use the man pages efficiently


----------



## BobBilly5 (Jan 16, 2010)

```
server:$/usr/bin/apropos 3945ABG
wpi(4)                   - Intel 3945ABG Wireless LAN IEEE 802.11 driver
```

but I just really put in '3945abg driver freebsd' into yahoo and saw 'wpi', aftwards came the 'man wpi'


----------



## vermaden (Jan 16, 2010)

@emosms

Check this mate:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6443


----------



## emosms (Jan 17, 2010)

I followed the instructions, also built and installed a custom kernel, but my wireless adapter still not working.


```
# ifconfig wlan0 up scan
ifconfig: interface wlan0 does not exist
```


```
# ifconfig
wpi0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:18:de:a8:e9:7e
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	[color="Red"]status: no carrier[/color]
```


```
# /etc/rc.d/netif restart
Stopping network: lo0 wpi0 fwe0 fwip0 fxp0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
fxp0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 00:a0:d1:60:2e:30
	inet 85.187.241.66 netmask 0xffffff80 broadcast 85.187.241.127
	media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
	[color="#ff0000"]status: no carrier[/color]
```


----------



## vermaden (Jan 17, 2010)

emosms said:
			
		

> I followed the instructions, also built and installed a custom kernel, but my wireless adapter still not working.



You do not need custom kernel for that, it works on GENERIC ...

Show me what you have in /etc/rc.conf file.


----------



## emosms (Jan 17, 2010)

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Fri Jan 15 18:57:11 2010
# Created: Fri Jan 15 18:57:11 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
defaultrouter="85.187.241.1"
hostname="pld.bg"
ifconfig_fxp0="inet 85.187.241.66  netmask 255.255.255.128"
keymap="danish.iso"
moused_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
wlans_wpi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```


----------



## vermaden (Jan 17, 2010)

@emosms

Have you created /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf with your networks?
Do wpa_supplicant yels about some configuration file syntax?
Maybe post it here (WITHOUT PASSWORDS).


----------



## emosms (Jan 18, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @emosms
> 
> Have you created /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf with your networks?
> Do wpa_supplicant yels about some configuration file syntax?
> Maybe post it here (WITHOUT PASSWORDS).


I entirely forgot that I have set my wirelles router for encrypted connection and there should be some network key entered..
But still, I have bsd 7.2, is wpa_supplicant applicable?
(I am checking that now)


----------



## vermaden (Jan 18, 2010)

@emosms

7.2 you say ...


In 7.2 you do not create wlan0 interface, wpa_supplicant part should be the same, but more things in /boot/loader.conf, check Handbook for details.


----------



## emosms (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ektion=8&apropos=0&manpath=FreeBSD+8.0-stable
"HISTORY
The wpa_supplicant utility first appeared in FreeBSD 6.0."
maybe the same


----------



## vermaden (Jan 18, 2010)

Check that, its still for 7.2 version:
http://freebsd.org/handbook/network-wireless.html


----------

